# hit by Olecharlie



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

There was a drive by hit by Olecharlie today at my quarters. It's a pretty crazy amount of sticks and a corn crop pipe. My little tupperdore will be pretty full after this.Thanks so much brother. I am looking forward to exploring all the sticks.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice hit indeed!


----------



## ukbob (Dec 17, 2019)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

that's some southern hospitality there...nice


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Your welcome Jeremy, tupperware is cheap lol! Normally I don’t send that many, just trying to help you get your fleet planted again. Enjoy in good health brother! And again thank you for your military service!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @Olecharlie!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Fantastic 


Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

man he dropped a nuke on u!!! nice


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Dang....is it shark week again?


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha! Charlie got you good! I’m surprised you could post after that hit! Enjoy!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Very nice hit! Pipes are just as slippery


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

the camaro show said:


> Very nice hit! Pipes are just as slippery


Yep I have hit people with pipe tobacco a lot in the past and even with pipes.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Good hit from a good man!!!!!

He's definitely getting you off on the right foot.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

that'll teach ya to let your ball bounce over olecharlie's fence


----------

